# Decreased Appetite



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Quick disclaimer: I am 99% sure that there is nothing seriously wrong with my dog. I'm just doing the new mom "is this normal" questioning.

For the last few days, Mia hasn't been excited about meals. She has skipped breakfast and, when I offer it to her again later in the day, only nibbles. Eventually, over the course of a day, she would eat about half of her normal amount. I tried fasting her yesterday morning. Unfortunately, I picked a day where she went to doggy daycare, and I learned later that she had the dry pukes in the afternoon. Even so, when I brought her home last night, she wasn't very excited about dinner. She walked away from it several times before finally eating it. The good news is that this morning she ate with delight, which I hope is a sign that everything is back to normal.

Of course, I'm wondering why this happened at all. She's still getting the same amount of exercise, I haven't changed foods, I'm not treating her more, ... everything I can think of is the same. I have noticed that her growth rate is slowing (she's 7 months) and according to the breeder, her dam had her first heat at 8 months, so she may be getting close (wouldn't caloric needs rise?). Before this, there were days when she wasn't as hungry as usual, but this time it continued for 4 or 5 days. Any ideas?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is she still teething? Dry kibble can hurt to eat with a sore mouth, so that would be the first thing to check. Softening it with a little low salt chicken broth usually seems to do the trick!

Food needs do fluctuate with growing pups, so it could simply be that she needs less at the moment.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Has this happen before she is was turning 8 months ?


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry, her big sister always acts like she is about to die for her food.

The only time she ever didn't eat was when she had swallowed that rock and had to have surgery. She didn't eat or drink at all for a couple of days, but there was obviously a good reason. I do know now that if she doesn't eat then it's a serious deal.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia ate ravenously yesterday. Of course, she had her favorites: lamb in the morning and beef at night (anything to tempt her). This morning she was a little less enthusiastic about eating (chicken), but I think she's getting over whatever was ailing her. I still have no idea what it was.


----------

